# Help guys!!! Phenom x6 1100T vs 2500K



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

My noob friend again visited the local shop Singh Computers of Asansol, West Bengal without me for quoting price of h/w.This is the link of his 1st time experience *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...c-buying-guide-july-2011-a-6.html#post1467088

Now, Today when he asked the price of i5 2500K, the shopkeeper replied "why are you taking this, phenom x6 1100T is far better than this & as same as i7 980X, phenom x6 1100T is unbeatable & no intel processor can beat this, even AMD Phenom is better than sandy bridge." Now my friend is confused what to buy, cause he is actually noob in h/w knowledge & really doesn't know how better sandy bridge is. I showed him all the benchmarks that prove sandy bridge is the biggest bad a*s but still he is confused. Moreover the shopkeeper said him not to see those benchmarks as well as not to follow forums too cause those things are foolish & fake according to him.

Now I want you guys to reply/comment on this above matter, so plz guys plzzzz help me & post lots of comment because I promised him that today I am gonna create a new thread & ask digit member to comment & he promised me that if he sees all the digit members are with sandy bridge then he will surely buy i5 2500K.

So, guys reply fast.........


----------



## TickTock (Aug 5, 2011)

When i visited Nehru place first time..same things noob shopkeepers told me "amd processors are unbeatable & no intel processor can beat this, even AMD Phenom is better than sandy bridge" But fact is Intel Sandy bridge both i5 and i7 are unbeatable in front of amd !

Tell you friend to buy i5 2500k confidently


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2011)

shopkeepers have the habit of telling the opposite, always.

@nilgtx260, show your friend this chart: Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart. all his confusion will disappear in a second.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

Most shopkeepers are got no Brains..I was asking for a Z68 Mobo price for a 2500K and idiot keep on insisting on a H61.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Go for *2500K+Z68/P67 combination *or if you're not going to overclock choose *2300/2400/2500+H61/H67.*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah I know we should go for i5 2500K but I want more comments from you guys so that he can see those comments & become convinced. So guys comment more...........& plz comment everyone.....& moreover what happened is my friend was alone at that time & that noob shopkeep had 2 more buddies with him who continuously pressurized him to buy phenom 1100T, so my friend fell short against them & became confused by their words.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely the 2500k and btw, if your friend is not thinking of Overclocking, go for 2500 and save some bucks.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

2500/2500k any day.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanx guys, 
My friend is gonna made this following setup, tell me how is it

i5 2500K
Asus Z8Z68 V Pro
Gskill 2x4GB Ripjaws X 1600MHz
WD Caviar Black 1TB
LG DVD Writer
Corsair TX 650V2
MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk/MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced

is XFX HD 6950 2GB is as good as MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC ?

that noob shopkeeper was telling Phenom 1100T with Asus Crosshair IV Forumula...huh what a joke


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^
Good purchase. 8GB of whooping RAM.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> thanx guys,
> My friend is gonna made this following setup, tell me how is it
> 
> i5 2500K
> ...




Very good purchase. And stay away from XFX.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanx guys & why not XFX ? although MSI one is better in every aspect but still why not XFX ?

those guys are advising XFX GPU as well as XFX PSU  now tell me what is this ?  Corsair is better that is why


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Stick with whatever you have finalized. XFX these days have issues regarding their coolers, their dual fan coolers are pretty noisy compared to the competition. You can get a nice bundle with Sapphire cards or out-of-the-box OC and a great cooler with MSI. XFX has neither. It's not bad, but currently there are better options. And it's a bit costlier too.


XFX PSUs are good, but Corsair is more tried and trusted. And offers a better warranty.

And last but not the least, XFX is handled by Rashi.

Case closed.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Read this review related to *Intel i5 2500K*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> XFX PSU  now tell me what is this ?  Corsair is better that is why



The XFX pro/core edition 650/750/850W have a slightly better build quality than the corsairs...


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

And what about warranty? And services?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

^^Rashi bad in some areas.. So depends on location..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Rashi is overally bad in India.So avoiding rashi is the best bet.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

OFF-TOPIC : I can say RASHI is good in chennai..


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Rashi bad in some areas.. So depends on location..




Location Asansol, WB, so Rashi, Kolkata I guess.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

yes Asansol WB, will be under Rashi Kolkata & moreover I have been seeing how much XFX gpu sale rate is reduced in Kolkata, specially high end XFX gpu is now rare whereas MSI ASUS Sapphire are being sell in Kolkata more in increasing rate.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably people have enough of Rashi.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> yes Asansol WB, will be under Rashi Kolkata & moreover I have been seeing how much XFX gpu sale rate is reduced in Kolkata, specially high end XFX gpu is now rare whereas MSI ASUS Sapphire are being sell in Kolkata more in increasing rate.



MSI's Twin Frozr series is selling really well and me too would suggest it over XFX. Sapphire HD6950 Toxic edition. These two are factory overclocked and Sapphire's is the fastest HD6950 right now but IMO MSI's has just a bit more OC room, thanks to superior cooling.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2011)

@ TENIDA according to TOM'S HARDWARE Phenom II X4 Black Edition 980, 975

comes before 1100T BE, 1090T BE, 1075T

how?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 5, 2011)

because of core clocks(frequency of mhz) of Phenom 980/975 is more than 1100T. And in most of the games, the two extra cores of 1100T are not utilized.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

yep. Most games use 2 to 4 Cores and 975 BE & 980 BE Clock Frequencies are higher than their Hex-Core Big Brothers. Even a 955 BE OCed to 3.6 Beats the Stock Hex Cores for same reason.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2011)

a bit  more explanation will make me obliged.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 5, 2011)

its simple :

Games benefit more from Clock speeds (Ghz) then the number of cores. 

X4 980 is 3.7 Ghz while X6 1100T is 3.3 Ghz. Now no game uses more than 4 cores at the moment ( >90% games use only 2-3 cores at max). So for the games, Phenom II X6 1100T is just a quadcore with 3.3 Ghz ( as they cant use the extra two cores at all). 
Now between two quad cores of 3.3 Ghz (1100T) and 3.7 Ghz (X4 980 BE), obviously the latter will perform better. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> MSI's Twin Frozr series is selling really well and me too would suggest it over XFX. Sapphire HD6950 Toxic edition. These two are factory overclocked and Sapphire's is the fastest HD6950 right now but IMO MSI's has just a bit more OC room, thanks to superior cooling.




Plus runs cooler. On the plus point of the Sapphire card, it has the dual BIOS switch and also 2 BIOSes actually, the 2nd one unlocks the card with 1536 shaders in some cards (check Kitguru). Also it has a 8-pin and 6-pin PCI-e connector which makes slapping a 6970 BIOS on it a bit easier and trouble-free in the long run.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> On the plus point of the Sapphire card, it has the dual BIOS switch and also 2 BIOSes actually, the 2nd one unlocks the card with 1536 shaders in some cards (check Kitguru).



Same in the case of Twin frozer III/OC...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

of course we would love to have Sapphire HD 6950 Toxic but is available in WB & what is the expected price ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess no. It's a newer card, may not be available in India yet.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2011)

@harryneopotter 
 Thanks got it now.

A)1100t 3.3 Ghz(6 cores with four usable)
B)980be 3.7 Ghz(four cores with all usable)

hence B>A

So any proccy (normal or overclocked) with higher frequency than 6 core lower frequency wins.

But 6 core all usable(if) is having higher frquency(overclocked) than it will beat all other AMDs. Right?


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

The day games start using 6 or more cores, the X6 would be faster. Wait for another 1-2 years.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2011)

by that time BULLDOZER or some STEAMROLLERmay open up its pandora box.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> @ TENIDA according to TOM'S HARDWARE Phenom II X4 Black Edition 980, 975
> 
> comes before 1100T BE, 1090T BE, 1075T
> 
> how?





avichandana20000 said:


> a bit  more explanation will make me obliged.



AMD Core Turbo isn't efficient enough. neither is the turbo clock high enough nor can it match the aggressive turbo found on Intel processors. so high clocked processor (from AMD) wins the race in the gaming arena compared to 6-core ones.


----------

